# Help my sick plant!



## keasby (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey guys
It's into its 4th week of flowering and I've been giving it Fox Farm tigerbloom/big bloom and my ******* was watering it with the nutes every watering instead of every other watering so I'm figuring that most of my problems are from nute burn.
Lemme describe the symptoms for you,
The bottom leaves have been turning yellowing and dying off and it has been moving slowly up the plant.  Now I just looked at it today and the leaves are drooping downward some.  I started giving it water every other feeding but the problem still seems to continue.  Should I flush the plant or give it straight water for the next week or two?
Thanks,
Keasby


----------



## Firepower (Jan 6, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:

but flush it cant hurt and most likely help the problem.. flush away!!


----------



## ivor (Jan 6, 2008)

done similar myself on 1st grow nitro burned 3 ww but flushed the soil out and carried on shocked plants a while and reduced yeild but still got good buds that smoked well gl bro:watchplant:


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2008)

Several things could cuase the bottom leaves to yellow and fall off. We need pics. Also did you use any grow big at all during the first 4 weeks of flower? might be gettin an N deficiency. Tiger and Big bloom don't have hardly any "N". and during the first big stretch it uses a lot up. in my experience


----------



## keasby (Jan 6, 2008)

I used the grow big ever watering at the reccommended dosages for my veg period then on flowering i moved it over to all tiger bloom and big bloom and have not given it straight water until last week.

It says when flowering to quit the grow big and switch over to the other two.  should i give it all 3?


----------



## keasby (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I just flushed it.  Now for its next watering should i give it straight water or a nute mix?


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 6, 2008)

how much did you flush through figure on like a gallon to every gallon of soil what color was the run off if u use nuts go like 1/4 strength or just use water until she recovers light nutes though. evry watering thats way to much every second or third should be ok


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 6, 2008)

the drooping part could actually be over watering , ive had experience in that many times , the burnt leaves could be heat as well as nutes , there's a number of reasons ...


----------



## keasby (Jan 6, 2008)

It wasn't over-watering since I water twice a week.  It's not heat because I am finishing this grow with my flouro's till i get my hps.  It's either nute burn or a nitrogen def.  I probably flushed 3 gals per 1 gal of soil and the runoff was kinda brown-ish.  Within half an hour after the flush the leaves perked up so I guess it just needed some water.  Now for the yellowing/dying leaves.  I'll try to get a pic up by the end of the night.
also, is this feeding chart right for cannabis?

Should I increase the amount of big bloom during the flowering stage after working it up following this schedule or just keep it at the recommended 1tbsp?


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 7, 2008)

That link just crashed my comp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keasby (Jan 7, 2008)

got adobe?


----------



## Hick (Jan 7, 2008)

chlorosis(yellowing) at the bottom, working up is the defficiency..IMHO. Overnut/burn will show on the new growth/top.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 7, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## keasby (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright guys, Here's some pics of my baby.  Please tell me what you guys think, major nute burn or not enough nitrogen?  If it's not a nute burn should I be giving it grow big even during the flowering stage?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 7, 2008)

Everything looks normal to me. The lower leaves on my plants almost always yellow and fall off. It's just the plant using up stored nutrients in the leaves.
A dose of N might rectify the problem but I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## forget (Feb 15, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Everything looks normal to me. The lower leaves on my plants almost always yellow and fall off. It's just the plant using up stored nutrients in the leaves.
> A dose of N might rectify the problem but I wouldn't worry too much about it.


 

what would u use to give some N to the plant?


----------



## ivor (May 13, 2009)

looks fine 2 me bro just sit back and let nature run  it course!!!!!:watchplant:


----------



## peaceful (May 14, 2009)

I use FF and this seems to be normal.  My WW 7wks in to flower is darn near bald from dropping fan leaves.  It is a bit hard to get used to.  I think I may throw a top dressing of worm castings on next time I put my ladies into flower.  That + a bit of extra Grow Big here n there.  I think it will only be for my benefit to have a more lush green plant cuz the girls seem fine during/after loosing their fans.  Peace


----------



## Hick (May 14, 2009)

post is a year 'n half old guys.. :confused2:


----------



## peaceful (May 14, 2009)

Woops.    Hope he has it figured out by now.  
I see this alot with FF nute users.  Myself included.  Does this happen as much to those using FFOF soil along with their nutes?  I might try FFOF soil next time.


----------

